# Some Gecko Pic's



## Gibblore (Aug 3, 2011)

One of my leaf-tails and northern velvet geckos


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 3, 2011)

Great photos of great looking gex.


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Aug 3, 2011)

Great pics Gibblore! Can you add some pictures of your setups?

Thanks,
James

P:S: Thanks for the info on the leseuers velvet geckos


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 3, 2011)

*Some gecko pics*

Thanks guys<br>
<br>
<br>


reptilemaniac said:


> Great pics Gibblore! Can you add some pictures of your setups?<br>
> <br>
> Thanks,<br>
> James<br>
> ...


<br>
<br>
Yep I will try and get some when i get home tonight, I have been changing things around in my room this week so have a few new set ups.<br>
<br>


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Gibblore. What do you use for a substrate for your northern velvets?


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry about previous reply went a bit hay wire, I use Zoo med repti bark looks great and holds a bit of moisture if you need


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Aug 3, 2011)

That northern velvet is a ripper! Where did you purchase the Zoo med repti bark from? And what temperature do you keep your velvets at?

Thanks,
James


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 3, 2011)

reptilemaniac said:


> That northern velvet is a ripper! Where did you purchase the Zoo med repti bark from? And what temperature do you keep your velvets at?
> 
> Thanks,
> James


 Thanks mate the male is even nicer i think there is a pic of him in my albums, I got the repti bark from my local shop not cheap about $80 for the large bag so i will be shopping around. They have a hot spot that gets to high 20's thru the day and low 20's at night now they are out of cooling


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 3, 2011)

Very nice Gibblore!

I too would love to see the leaf-tails set up.


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Gibblore, what do you mean by high 20'? Are the Velvets Hypo?


----------



## jesskie (Aug 3, 2011)

great pics  makes me want a gecko


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 3, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Very nice Gibblore!
> 
> I too would love to see the leaf-tails set up.


 Thanks Sam heres a couple of quick ones for you and James


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for that, looks good mate.

Where did you get the wood in there if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 3, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Thanks for that, looks good mate.
> 
> Where did you get the wood in there if you don't mind me asking?



I collect my own and make my own arangements with fake plants take a while but i like it. This Is Another piece in my Coggeri Tank


----------



## Smithers (Aug 3, 2011)

Been a while good to see you n your gecko's as always Shannon. What's cooking at your place?


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 3, 2011)

They look great mate, well done.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice pics, great setup!!
Have you had any issues with your leaf-tails overheating up you way?
They are P.platurus yeah?


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Aug 3, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> Thanks Sam heres a couple of quick ones for you and James



Thanks Gibblore Amazing setup. Are those logs natural or fake?


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 3, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Well look what the cat dragged in  Been a while good to see you n your gecko's as always Shannon. What's cooking at your place?



Cheers Brett I decided to skip work today and get up to speed round here lol glad you like the pic's want more?



Goldmember said:


> Nice pics, great setup!!
> Have you had any issues with your leaf-tails overheating up you way?
> They are P.platurus yeah?



Thanks mate, you are right on the leaf-tails I have had no problems with over heating i stick them in the coolest corner of my room and mist every day over summer and that seems to have worked so far


----------



## Smithers (Aug 3, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> Cheers Brett I decided to skip work today and get up to speed round here lol glad you like the pic's want more?



Of course


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 3, 2011)

reptilemaniac said:


> Thanks Gibblore Amazing setup. Are those logs natural or fake?


<br>
<br>
The is one fake log in there i got from the show on the weekend but the rest are natural mate<br>
<br>
Here you go Brett<br>


----------



## Smithers (Aug 3, 2011)

The last girl looks nice mate. Leafies are growing on me.


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 3, 2011)

Come on mate what you got against leafies


----------



## Smithers (Aug 3, 2011)

Nothing I'm going to get them one day but have others on the list before them. Dip Gal, Stroph Taenicauda, After looking at AROD there's a heap of new wants but doubt many are available. This addictions taking over lol


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice Oeduras mate. Here is one of my female N.T. O. marmorata in her PJ's.


----------



## killimike (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful leaftails! These are very high on the wanted list... along with an unrealistic number of other things! 

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 3, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> Nice Oeduras mate. Here is one of my female N.T. O. marmorata in her PJ's.



Thanks mate yours is quite nice to


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 3, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> Thanks mate yours is quite nice to



Cheers mate, what locality is the last Oedura you posted? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 3, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> Cheers mate, what locality is the last Oedura you posted? If you don't mind me asking.



WA Oedura Marmorata Breed by Rolf Streit I belive


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 3, 2011)

It's quite nice on the eye. Addictive little critters..


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 3, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> It's quite nice on the eye. Addictive little critters..


Very much so


----------



## warren63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Doing well Shannon, shame i missed you last time, those Cornutus are crackers!!!! Female leafie laid a clutch last night she must have had sperm retention from last year but i dont think they eggs are any good. i'll be in contact.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 3, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> Nice Oeduras mate. Here is one of my female N.T. O. marmorata in her PJ's.


She looks hypo, are you breeding her?


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 3, 2011)

I breed them most seasons. I wouldn't really call them hypo, they are just unusually bright O. marmorata. I've got some holdback young adults that i hope will reproduce some stunners this coming season . They are difficult to part with when they hatch, check out my avatar.


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 4, 2011)

warren63 said:


> Doing well Shannon, shame i missed you last time, those Cornutus are crackers!!!! Female leafie laid a clutch last night she must have had sperm retention from last year but i dont think they eggs are any good. i'll be in contact.



Cheers Warren I am still happy to stud my male so give me a bell, Glad you like the new additions


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 4, 2011)

The _Saltuarius_ are stunning Shannon, how do you find they go in a glass tank?

I got broad-tails in a glass tank but moving them to a mesh enclosure tonight


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 4, 2011)

onimocnhoj said:


> I breed them most seasons. I wouldn't really call them hypo, they are just unusually bright O. marmorata. I've got some holdback young adults that i hope will reproduce some stunners this coming season . They are difficult to part with when they hatch, check out my avatar.



You should post some more pics of them mate, What state are you in?



SamNabz said:


> The _Saltuarius_ are stunning Shannon, how do you find they go in a glass tank?
> 
> I got broad-tails in a glass tank but moving them to a mesh enclosure tonight



I have the Saltuarius in pen plax click clax containers with bark going to the roof. I got a reptile one rtt 669 tank from the show that i will put them in when they are bigger as its 60-60-90cm so it may be a while

I have my broad tails in a glass exo terra 45-45-60cm and they seem to love it


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 4, 2011)

Fair enough; I'm sure the broadies like the glass enclosure as there's a lot to climb on, but will move them to the mesh one so they can climb everything/where I guess 

Also, that would free up an exo-terra for some _S.taenicauda_


----------



## Rocket (Aug 5, 2011)

Gibblore, stunning animals mate!

Do you have photos of your enclosures for your leaf-tail and velvet spp?


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 5, 2011)

Rocket said:


> Gibblore, stunning animals mate!
> 
> Perhaps some leaf-tail trades are a possibility in the future. I have S.salebrosus and would be interested in some S.cornutus if you ever bred them.
> 
> Do you have photos of your enclosures for your leaf-tail and velvet spp?



Thanks rocket the leafies warren refered to are S.salebrosus not S.cornutus sorry about the mix up I will be tracking down some S.cornutus when funds permit again lol. I am home today and will get some more inclousre shots up soon


----------



## Sarah (Aug 5, 2011)

great pics they are all very nice , i also keep a pair of salebrosus( 20month olds) , shame they are so hard to get hold of. I keep mine in a exo terra 24x18x24 tall with lots of cork bark.


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 5, 2011)

I only got my salebrosus a couple of months ago as hatchies and they are still in click clacks but growing fast. Here is a pic of one bank of tanks I have done. I am in the process of desinging a new rack to hold 3 times the amount of tanks and should be completed in the next few months.

View attachment 212681
View attachment 212682


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 5, 2011)

Pics aren't showing up, Shannon..?

There's something seriously wrong with this forum's coding at the moment :?.

Images failing to appear, HTML code showing in posts.


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 5, 2011)

Evil I will try again


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 6, 2011)

A female QLD with some of her bubs from last season. Funny little guys, they get fairly 'tame' compared to other _Oedura spp_. I've kept.


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 6, 2011)

Very nice mate Very pale female


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 6, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> You should post some more pics of them mate, What state are you in?
> 
> 
> Here are some more pictures of my N.T. marms mate. From hatchling through to adult. I'm in Brisbane.


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 6, 2011)

Now there are awsome I think we will have to have a catch up soon mate


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 6, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> Now there are awsome I think we will have to have a catch up soon mate



Cheers man, no worries. Talk soon.


----------

